# Where to purchase suspension parts, anyone? 1987 Audi 5000 Quattro Turbo CS



## jbw (Sep 19, 2008)

Hola those few lucky people who have one of these frustratingly expensive Audis... 

I just bought a second 5000, and with 137k on the clock, the control arms and out tie rods are looking a little tired (considering they are original to the car) and it needs an alignment as it is, so I figure its a good time to swap them out. 

I work at NAPA, and even at my prices, replacing everything is going to approach $400...which I am not used to when coming from the MkII world...is there any cheaper eBay or website alternatives that anyone is aware of to get a kit from? 

Thanks in advance if anyone cares to respond :thumbup:


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

You may want to look into blaufernugen's kit not the best quality but it may be what you're looking for? 
http://www.blauparts.com/


----------



## Corrado1900T (Dec 2, 2002)

Try partsgeek.com, rockauto.com or 1auto.com. I got all my 4000 Quattro tie rods for just over $150.


----------



## jbw (Sep 19, 2008)

Sorry for the slow reply...I just bit the bullet and went ahead and bought everything from work...$250 dollars later I have all the control arms, outer tie rods, subframe bushings and shocks. I'm finding that things for this car are 3X more expensive than for a mk2...because audi


----------



## techniwerke (May 24, 2013)

*cheap parts...*

Hate to say because all you guys'll eat em up but rockauto was clearencing out many of the old audi parts.... I saw control arms for my 200 for $40 each... just sayin'... internets full if you look long and deep, now if you guys could find me 2-3 more pair of UFO's for less than $300 each


----------



## jbw (Sep 19, 2008)

So you are telling me if I beg and squeal long enough one of you will cough up something I need because you've managed to stockpile and hoard all the parts left on the market? Haha. Now if I could only get a rebuilt brake "bomb"


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

Look no further https://sites.google.com/site/audicqturbo/audibomb


----------



## jbw (Sep 19, 2008)

:heart::heart:


----------

